# chłopcy w strojach kąpielowych



## gvergara

Hi,

The Wiktionary entry for _strój kąpelowy _shows two pictures: one of a/one _kobieta w stroju kąpielowym_, and another picture of two _chłopcy w stroj*ach* kąpielowy*ch*_. My question is whether it is absolutely necessary to use bathing suit in plural in the latter sentence, at least in my mother language that agreement sounds really odd; that, of course, means nothing, but my brain wold not exepct that kind of agreement and would spontaneously say _chłopcy w stroju kąpielowym._

As usual, many thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> chłopcy w stroju kąpielowym


It sounds fine to my ears.


----------



## gvergara

zaffy said:


> It sounds fine to my ears.


And the "plural version" _chłopcy w stroj*ach* kąpielowy*ch*_?


----------



## zaffy

It's fine too.


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> My question is whether it is absolutely necessary to use bathing suit in plural in the latter sentence, at least in my mother language that agreement sounds really odd


That’s interesting, because in English it’s the opposite:
_boys in bathing suits  
boys in a bathing suit_   (sounds like they’re all wearing a single bathing suit!) 

I guess Polish is less picky than Spanish or English and is happy with either one.


----------



## zaffy

elroy said:


> That’s interesting, because in English it’s the opposite:


I guess the plural form works better and should be used grammar wise but I have problem using the singular too. Or maybe it's just me. Let's wait what others have to say.

However, "życie" would work in the singular form only.
"W naszym życiu" = In our life. I can't imagine using the plural form and saying "W naszych życiach".

"Chłpocy byli na rowerach" - only the plural form works form me.
"Chłpocy byli na rowerze" -   

Co powinniśmy wozić w naszym samochodzie?    = What should we carry in our car?
Co powinniśmy wozić w naszych samochodach?   = What should we carry in our cars?


----------



## zaffy

Sara637 also has no problem with the singular form  







"W stroju sportowym"


----------



## Drakonica

In some sentences, the singular is possible: 
- Zabierzcie strój kąpielowy.
But the safer and universally correct is the plural:
- Zabierzcie stroje kąpielowe.
- Chłopcy w strojach kąpielowych.

@zaffy ​I think these examples are incorrect. Internet posts often contain incorrect phrases.
Sara637 has no problem with omitting multiple commas, too.


----------



## Henares

To me, “chłopcy w stroju kąpielowym” doesn’t sound good. It’s highly colloquial at best.


----------



## gvergara

Henares said:


> To me, “chłopcy w stroju kąpielowym” doesn’t sound good.


Is this, in your perception, plainly incorrect, or does it suggest that one pair of shorts is being worn by two boys at the same time?


----------



## Drakonica

gvergara said:


> Is this, in your perception, plainly incorrect, or does it suggest that* one pair of shorts is being worn by two boys at the same time?*


It's what I imagine hearing that, but it doesn't make sense. But maybe they are dwarfs?


----------



## jasio

These examples clearly refer to distinct scenarios.


zaffy said:


> Co powinniśmy wozić w naszym samochodzie?    = What should we carry in our car?


We (like me and my wife) share a car.



zaffy said:


> Co powinniśmy wozić w naszych samochodach?   = What should we carry in our cars?


Each one of us (like me and my colleague) has his own car


----------



## zaffy

Yes, that's the idea behind those two, but people use either form. 

Does "serwer w naszym domu" refer to a house shared by all the readers?


----------



## zaffy

"Co sprawdzić na naszym samochodzie po zimie?" (What to check our car for after winter)

Co sprawdzić w naszym samochodzie po zimie?


----------



## jasio

This kind of phrasing is used by the media indeed. Perhaps because "moim" would clearly refer to the author's house or car, while "twoim" would be too direct. And, for a reason, they often avoid omitting the pronoun, though without it the phrase would still be correct and convey the message. I think that the purpose is to build a short of relation with the reader.

But I do not think that this kind of usage would be correct in other contexts.


----------

